
Psychosis following chloroquine ingestion: a 10-year comparative study (2014) - montalbano
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/abs/pii/S0163834313002089
======
montalbano
Also, an older paper (1981)

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2552796/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2552796/)

